# Suggestions for blood tests



## teeny5 (Jun 22, 2015)

My GI wants me to follow up with my regular dr and have him run routine blood work. He mentioned blood sugar, cholesterol, etc. 

Is there something Crohn's related that I should ask for? OR is it sufficient to just make the appt. for routine exam and blood work?

He said I hadn't seen my regular dr in a long time and "he can't be the only one watching my health" I guess because he only looks at certain things. 

Any suggestions would be great so I know what to ask for when I call for the appt. 

Thanks!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 23, 2015)

I wondering whether your GI is asking that GP run stanadard blood for your age and sex.


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 6, 2017)

My GI recommends CMP & CBC every 4-6mos


----------

